
Darpa Puts On Contest to Find 10 Red Balloons Across U.S. - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/01/science/01darpa.html?hpw
======
theli0nheart
I'm actually trying to spearhead an effort to win this and donate the money to
Livestrong (<http://10loons.com>, <http://twitter.com/10loons>). My feeling is
that raw data mining techniques are going to win this thing, but we'll see.

~~~
rdj
and our paths cross again :). My effort is <http://10balloons.com> and
<http://twitter.com/10balloons>.

I'm curious though: as I've worked through this challenge, my focus has been
drawn to post-contest plans, using this contest as a short run experiment to
achieve a bigger goal. Do you have similar ideas, or are you just going to be
done when the contest announces a winner?

~~~
theli0nheart
Hey there! I've definitely been looking at this through a larger context, as
there's a huge real-world application for things like this. You should send me
an email: dloewenherz@gmail.com

------
jazzychad
Official DARPA Network Challenge website: <http://networkchallenge.darpa.mil/>

------
dugmartin
Time to go buy some balloons...

------
jws
Link is restricted access, you are permitted to read about the balloons here
<http://www.emilitary.org/article.php?aid=14878>

------
zurcociremer
...why not 99 red balloons instead? :)

